# professional opinions needed on black jack shingle cement



## resroofer (May 17, 2010)

Iam re shingling our own quanset hut in toronto with bp mystique 30yr fiberglass laminated shingles 
Near the top of the roof 4/12 and less i want to caulk a full bead of black jack shingle cement inbetween the leading edge of the shingle to stop wind driven and ice damming right there BEFORE IT GETS TO THE UNDERLAYMENT.
GOOD IDEA???
Some say roof cement might blister the shingles?
Some say roof cement will not blister modern fiberglass laminated shingles
Black jack roof cememt is your average roof cement and i dont care one bit if it will look messy as long as it stops wind driven and damming
For how long on average will the roof cement stick and therefore waterproof when a continuous bead inbetween shingles?
Is it worth using a superior shingle cement or will the black jack conventional shingle cement last 20yrs or as long as the 30yr shingles?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Forget it. It isn't going to work. If you're really worried, go against the grain and drop your exposure to 4".


----------



## resroofer (May 17, 2010)

tinner666 said:


> Forget it. It isn't going to work. If you're really worried, go against the grain and drop your exposure to 4".


thx for your reply but may you please explain why it wont work???

dropping your exposure to 4" seems like a good idea


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Put Certainteed flintastic base and cap down on low pitches, skip BP's and put Certainteed shingles on as well..


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

Never install laminate shingles under 4/12 pitch. It's on the pkg. This will void warranty


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Black Jack Cement does work well in moderate climates however it does have a nasty habit of becoming unstable and thin in hot weather.
___________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------

